# Confused! Limited Vaccine Schedule



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'd like to start Bella on a limited vaccine schedule. Her first year shots were a mess because we hadn't learned any better :angry:. Poor thing was so out of it she could hardly stay awake. Now I am educating myself on the best ways to be compliant with laws, but also to protect Bella in every way possible. I went to the Vet yesterday to schedule her Rabies (3 year) , Distemper and Bordetella Vaccs. They wanted to do it all on Monday AND give her Benadryl and keep her all day. Not going to happen. I disagree with Benadryl and believe it's a mask that hides symptoms. (Please correct me if you feel differently about that.) I told them we could do the Rabies on Monday and that's it and they said they still want to keep her all day as a precaution. Is that necessary or is she safer with me observing her than in some crate at the Vet? I'm also wondering how to go about the Distemper and Bordetella vaccs. Can we titer those instead of just administering them? Bella does go to places with other dogs (daycare occassionally and pet friendly malls etc). We groom at home.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, is this the booster after the first year shots?
I would definitely do the distemper after 3-4 weeks or even a month.
If you need the KC to be admitted to day care, then you will have to do it too. I would personally forego it as long as possible as KC is easily treatable.
I would also suggest you stay w/Bella at the vet's office, perhaps in the waiting room. Ask to be first on the day she gets it & you could be out of there by noon. But that is just me!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bridget, Dewey had the KC vaccine about 3 weeks ago, it was the first for him. They did the nasal vaccine, and he did great?My other three have had no problem either. Hardy and Dewey will get their rabies this year, don't like it, but I won!t take chances.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Bridget, is this the booster after the first year shots?
> I would definitely do the distemper after 3-4 weeks or even a month.
> If you need the KC to be admitted to day care, then you will have to do it too. I would personally forego it as long as possible as KC is easily treatable.
> I would also suggest you stay w/Bella at the vet's office, perhaps in the waiting room. Ask to be first on the day she gets it & you could be out of there by noon. But that is just me!


I think you are right about waiting a month or so to do the distemper, so I'll definetly do that. Bella hasn't been to daycare in ages, but I'd like to make sure she can go back if/when we decide to do that. I'll hold off on the KC until closer to that time :thumbsup:. Would we need either of those shots for going to pet friendly places like outdoor malls, etc where she may come in contact with other other dogs and public water (ewwww but you never know!)?

The Rabies that she is do for is the booster after the 1st year and in Va, we can do the 3 year vaccination. It's required by law and we do have wildlife around our house, so we have to at least try to give her the rabies vaccination this year.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Deb. I'm so glad your babies have done well with their vaccinations. Thinking about you and Violet and hoping she will feel better very, very soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, the water (standing) is where Lepto comes in not distemper---and only if it is prevalent in your area. My question had to do w/the normal shots---is this the booster after the first shots were finished (DPH)? If so, then you need to take them.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here is the most current version of Dr. Dodds' vaccination schedule:

Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Dr. Dodds' 2012 Canine Vaccination Protocol

Please insist that Bella only get the thimerasol free rabies vaccine even if you have to take her to another vet for it.

*Thimerosal (mercury) free vaccines*

Thimerosal (also sometimes spelled thimersol, thimerosol or thiomersal) is a form of mercury used in most vaccines as a preservative. It is possible that thimerosal may contribute to adverse vaccine reactions. A few companies are making rabies vaccines that do not contain thimerosol. Merial makes a thimerosol-free rabies vaccine called IMRAB 3 TF (the 3 designates a 3-year vaccine, and TF stands for "thimersol free"). There is also a 1-year version, IMRAB 1 TF. Fort Dodge makes a thimerosol-free rabies vaccine called RABVAC 3 TF (while it is not listed on their web site, I did confirm with them that it is still available). 

DogAware.com Health: Vaccinations for Dogs

Thimerosal In Rabies Vaccines Dogs Naturally Magazine

Wait one month after Bella gets her rabies vaccine to do her other boosters. Then you should be okay for three years.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bridget, I'm in the same boat! Bailey's puppy shots were a complete MESS. I shudder everytime I think of it. Plus, he was rescued as a stray at 5-6 months and treated by his rescue/vet like he never got his puppy shots and they literally gave him every shot under the sun. So IF he DID get shots as a baby, he totally off-the-charts got over vaccinated like crazy! Oh I could just kick myself in the behind for not knowing any better at the time. :w00t:

Anyways, a year after those puppy shots he got boosters for rabies, distemper combo, lepto and lymes, all separated by a couple of weeks. That was in 2011 and he has not gotten any shots since then. The rabies and distemper are every 3 years. I haven't done the lepto and the lymes since then (those are annual) but I really struggle with it as I'm not sure if I'm just putting him in harm's way by not getting him vaccinated against those. I do hear both lepto and lyme are big in Northern VA...and although I live in NC for now, I do go back home to VA often. So I don't know...

Oh and I stopped getting the Bordatella ever since he had a BAD reaction as a puppy. He pretty much got as sick from it as he would have gotten with the actual kennel cough...so I see no point there. 

As of right now, I only plan on doing the rabies and distemper combo every 3 years moving forward. Haven't 100% decided about lepto and lyme. I may look in to getting titers for the distemper though but I don't think they have titers for lepto and lyme.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Ladysmom said:


> Here is the most current version of Dr. Dodds' vaccination schedule:
> 
> Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | Dr. Dodds' 2012 Canine Vaccination Protocol
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the info on Mercury. I am not having any success in finding a Vet around here that offers "thimersol-free" rabies vaccines, but I will continue to search. The one Vet that I was most excited about trying out just gave me the worst response of, "Mercury hasn't been used in vaccines for many years". She is even a holistic Vet, so now I'm even more concerned about our options around here! Sighhhhh....


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Great news! I just found a local Vet who offers the IMRAB3 TF and they say that they will support us in our wishes to work with a limited vaccinations protocal  . We also had several FB friends say that they recommend this Vet. It's about 20 or so minutes away, but it will be worth it if they are as wonderful as folks say. Our first appointment is next week and if all goes well, I'll let them give Bella her Rabies vaccination at that time. I'll keep you posted. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Bridget. I am following Dr. Dodd's protocol too. You are very smart to not allow multiple vaccines, especially including rabies, all at once. 
I chose to do titer testing for distemper and parvo for Daisy at one year and she was still sufficiently protected so no booster was needed. I am going to continue to do titer tests before giving any new vaccines.
I think that the key is finding a really good holisitic vet who can help you weigh the risks. The American Holistic Veterinary Medical Assoc. has a directory: FIND A HOLISTIC VETERINARIAN
I believe that they can also do a titer test for lepto, but we didn't do one because I would not have given the vaccine anyway (based on our area and lifestyle).

I have chosen not to give bordatella vaccines. Here is a good article about it from Jan Rasmusen's site:
Should Your Dog Get Bordetella, the Kennel Cough Vaccine? | Truth4Dogs

I have also chosen not to give the lyme vaccine. Here is a good article about it by Dr. Karen Becker. She says that many dogs are exposed to lyme, but very few actually get sick. Lyme Disease - The Feared Canine Disease that?s Mostly Benign

These are tough decisions and to me it always comes down to do I think the chance of them getting the disease is greater than the risk of them getting sick or having long term negative effects from the vaccine. For each of us, it depends on our particular circumstances, our location, and how concerned we are about the side effects of vaccines. Personally, based on my own experiences, I am very afraid of the long term side effects of vaccines so I am trying to give the minimum needed to keep them safe. I don't let them run in the woods or through standing water, and if by some chance they get lyme or lepto, I am sure I would feel awful that I didn't vaccinate them. But if I vaccinate them when they probably didn't need it and they were to get sick it would just be horrible to me.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for the wonderful information! I wasn't able to use a holistic Vet from the list in our area because the one that I found that was near us was....unacceptable. Her practice was the one that believed all of the rabies vaccines were mercury free and then they even said that individuals should be careful not to think that they know more than the doctors :blink: . Probably not the best fit for us lol. I did find a Vet that looks to be a good option for us and offers the mercury free vaccinations and says they'll support us in a limited vaccination protocal. We'll have to wait and see how we like it there I guess. I definetly think we will go the titers route. I'm still not sure about Lepto and Lymes. We do have a creek, frequently standing water and woods beside our home, so I'll have to give some serious thought and do more research about those. I don't want to over vaccinate, but she does love to be out and about and I don't want to restrict her too much either. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## K9Author (May 3, 2007)

Hi Kathleen. It's Jan Rasmusen. Thanks for mentioning my article. Here are two more that I think you'll like: Questions to Ask Before Vaccinating Your Pet Questions to Ask | Truth4Pets This is the best article I've written about vaccinating. And here's one especially for small dogs: Vaccination Risk for Small Dogs | Truth4Dogs

Lepto is extremely dangerous for small breed dogs, and is rarely necessary or effective. I don't know any holistic vet who would even consider it. Neither does Jean Dodds or Dr. Ron Schultz -- the top expert. If your vet recommends it, I say, find a new vet and tell him/her why.

I have a new nonprofit website all about vaccination: Truth4Pets You'll find studies, articles and videos.

Take care.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks so much for the helpful information Jan! I'll check out the links now  .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Summergirl73 said:


> Great news! I just found a local Vet who offers the IMRAB3 TF and they say that they will support us in our wishes to work with a limited vaccinations protocal  . We also had several FB friends say that they recommend this Vet. It's about 20 or so minutes away, but it will be worth it if they are as wonderful as folks say. Our first appointment is next week and if all goes well, I'll let them give Bella her Rabies vaccination at that time. I'll keep you posted. Thanks everyone!


Great news! As more and more people insist on TF rabies vaccines, hopefully more vets will realize that they need to start using them.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Thank you so much all for the great information. I am also titering and looking for a vet that will work with me on limiting vaccinations. This is a huge concern for me, and I'm ready to dive into all the great links provided here, what a wonderful place to share info!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I wonder if it's possible to sticky this thread? There have been tons of helpful replies!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

K9Author said:


> Hi Kathleen. It's Jan Rasmusen. Thanks for mentioning my article. Here are two more that I think you'll like: Questions to Ask Before Vaccinating Your Pet Questions to Ask | Truth4Pets This is the best article I've written about vaccinating. And here's one especially for small dogs: Vaccination Risk for Small Dogs | Truth4Dogs
> 
> Lepto is extremely dangerous for small breed dogs, and is rarely necessary or effective. I don't know any holistic vet who would even consider it. Neither does Jean Dodds or Dr. Ron Schultz -- the top expert. If your vet recommends it, I say, find a new vet and tell him/her why.
> 
> ...


Hi Jan! Thanks so much for the additional links. I will definitely check them out.
I also am glad to have the opportunity to thank you so very much for writing your book, Scared Poopless. I read it a few years ago, and it made me realize that I should be questioning what our vet was recommending, especially with regard to annual vaccines for elderly sick dogs, but also with regard to other things, like nutrition. It set me on a trail of researching things for myself, becoming involved in the decision making, and truly being an advocate for my dogs. Ultimately, it led us to a wonderful holistic vet, whose care made a huge difference for my dogs in the last few years of their lives. So thank you. You played a part in helping to make their golden years better.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Bridget, please insist on seeing the container to be certain it is TH free---JMHO.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Great idea Sandi...will do!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Marj, just wanted to thank you again for the excellent information about Mercury. I shared that info with a friend (who does rescues and is the proud owner of Whiskey - an over the top stunning Yorkie). She then posted the question on https://www.facebook.com/#!/HemoPetPetLifeLineHemoLifeNutriScan and the information that you shared with me, ended up educating SO many people. When I sent her your information via private FB message, I had quoted it, I'm sorry that this was not done when she quoted you on Dr. Dodd's page. I did give you "annonymous" credit though by referring to you via SM :thumbsup:. Thanks again. You're the best!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! Thanks! :blush:

I think the more we can educate people, them more people will insist on TF vaccines. So many people don't even know that a safer rabies vaccine is available. Even my vet didn't. When I asked it about it for Bailey, Dr. Melissa had never even heard of it. She called the company and then decided to switch their three vet practice to only IMRAB TF rabies vaccines!


----------

